# lost gear on RFR and CO river



## kittis

Our raft flipped on where the RFR and the CO meet by two river park. Everyone made it and we are very thankful for that. We lost the following items. If you happen to see them please call me at 970-274-4930

1 bright yellow pouch with 2 cell phones and 2 go pro batteries. this pouch floats ( they say) 

10 paddles

1 paddle that had a go pro attached was lost in the rapids on the RFR

1 black wireless speaker

Thanks for your help


----------



## mkashzg

kittis said:


> Our raft flipped on where the RFR and the CO meet by two river park. Everyone made it and we are very thankful for that. We lost the following items. If you happen to see them please call me at 970-274-4930
> 
> 1 bright yellow pouch with 2 cell phones and 2 go pro batteries. this pouch floats ( they say)
> 
> 10 paddles
> 
> 1 paddle that had a go pro attached was lost in the rapids on the RFR
> 
> 1 black wireless speaker
> 
> Thanks for your help


I am glad you all are OK but very happy to hear you lost your noisy POS speaker!


----------



## carebear

The gopro has been found! Always good to be honest and help a fellow boater!


----------



## kittis

carebear said:


> The gopro has been found! Always good to be honest and help a fellow boater!


we are so thankful that is was found by someone as honest as you !


----------



## Duckins

I heard that was a pretty easy stretch. How'd you guys end up flipping? We were thinking of taking kids next week, but might opt for something downstream on the CO if there is a real chance for carnage on the RF/CO junction area.


----------



## kittis

Duckins said:


> I heard that was a pretty easy stretch. How'd you guys end up flipping? We were thinking of taking kids next week, but might opt for something downstream on the CO if there is a real chance for carnage on the RF/CO junction area.


I would say go in after glenwood towards riffle or up to eagle/gypsum and down ...but you have to get out BEFORE Sashone !!!


----------



## mkashzg

kittis said:


> I would say go in after glenwood towards riffle or up to eagle/gypsum and down ...but you have to get out BEFORE Sashone !!!



I am sure you ment Shoshone and there's probably a pretty good reason why you were upside down since it is impossible to go from where you have mentioned on a river going backwards to Shoshone 😬


----------



## mkashzg

Good luck next time and thanks again for letting those fish rock out!


----------



## one legged wonder

kittis said:


> Our raft flipped on where the RFR and the CO meet by two river park. Everyone made it and we are very thankful for that. We lost the following items. If you happen to see them please call me at 970-274-4930
> 
> 1 bright yellow pouch with 2 cell phones and 2 go pro batteries. this pouch floats ( they say)
> 
> 10 paddles
> 
> 1 paddle that had a go pro attached was lost in the rapids on the RFR
> 
> 1 black wireless speaker
> 
> Thanks for your help



I am also curious how you flipped at a flat water confluence and managed (from you long list of lost gear) to yard sale literally everything you had in the raft down the river? I don't mean to be a dick but I'm thinking that maybe from now on you should get you water fix on the slide in the Glenwood Hotsprings pool and leave the river to people who have business on it.

I am really starting to get tired of getting on Mountain Buzz everyday and reading yet another thread about some jack wagon lost their gear doing something stupid on the river.

I know that swims happen, that is part of the game, and when they happen we all want our gear back. But seriously where is the respect for the river people? Even if it is class II there is plenty of danger once you leave your craft. Colorado rivers are cold and the water is moving fast this time of year. Did you know you can still get hypothermia on a 90 degree day?

one last note no one wants to see your Class II failed booze cruze go pro footage.


----------



## one legged wonder

ok I have to apologize for my earlier post. I feel like an ass. I was in a super bad mood and took it out on this thread.... with that being said I have to say I was serious. I could have been more politically correct, however, my point about being safe on the river stands. respect the river.


----------



## protechie

For whoever was asking if there would be issues taking kids down this stretch right now, you should be good to go. Not passing any judgement, shit happens, but let's just say it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Rock-a-fella

*Get out "WAY BEFORE" Shoeshone !*



kittis said:


> I would say go in after glenwood towards riffle or up to eagle/gypsum and down ...but you have to get out BEFORE Sashone !!!


If someone if considering this run the section above shoeshone is Barrel Springs aka "Upper Death". 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzHc325ZvKA

If a boater can not negotiate the confluence of 2 class 1 river sections it likely can not negotiate this section. Just saying


----------



## kittis

one legged wonder said:


> ok I have to apologize for my earlier post. I feel like an ass. I was in a super bad mood and took it out on this thread.... with that being said I have to say I was serious. I could have been more politically correct, however, my point about being safe on the river stands. respect the river.


I guess my question is..."why do you feel we don't respect the river" you dint even know us...isn't that like saying that everyone who has a car accident doesn't respect the road...that type of general statement is not fair. You were not there, and clearly we have our own regrets from that day. Even good rafters can have this happen to them...and yes, that includes you my friend. Don't let your self ever think you are above an accident. Please take comfort in knowing that I pray that this never ever happens to you..But if I do see you on MB asking for our community to keep an eye out for your equipment I will not ridicule you but instead give thanks that you are safe and honestly keep an eye out for your gear. That is the way I was raised, I would never take pleasure in kicking someone who is already down. I would never post a video of this horrible situation. But I do want to say that the paddle with the go pro on it was recovered by a professional rafter who was not only very honest, but very compassionate and human about what we went through. Rather than making us feel even worse he found a way to make me feel better. If reading about rafters that have lost gear due to what ever reason causes you to lash out at people I would encourage you to stop reading the lost and found section...I feel confidant your mother would not be proud right now


----------



## kittis

Rock-a-fella said:


> If someone if considering this run the section above shoeshone is Barrel Springs aka "Upper Death".
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzHc325ZvKA
> 
> If a boater can not negotiate the confluence of 2 class 1 river sections it likely can not negotiate this section. Just saying


if you get in at gypsum and out at blair park it is flat and easy...as I stated


----------



## mkashzg

kittis said:


> I guess my question is..."why do you feel we don't respect the river" you dint even know us...isn't that like saying that everyone who has a car accident doesn't respect the road...that type of general statement is not fair. You were not there, and clearly we have our own regrets from that day. Even good rafters can have this happen to them...and yes, that includes you my friend. Don't let your self ever think you are above an accident. Please take comfort in knowing that I pray that this never ever happens to you..But if I do see you on MB asking for our community to keep an eye out for your equipment I will not ridicule you but instead give thanks that you are safe and honestly keep an eye out for your gear. That is the way I was raised, I would never take pleasure in kicking someone who is already down. I would never post a video of this horrible situation. But I do want to say that the paddle with the go pro on it was recovered by a professional rafter who was not only very honest, but very compassionate and human about what we went through. Rather than making us feel even worse he found a way to make me feel better. If reading about rafters that have lost gear due to what ever reason causes you to lash out at people I would encourage you to stop reading the lost and found section...I feel confidant your mother would not be proud right now


I'm sorry but it is people like you that give the rest of us a bad name..., were you able to recover anything when you flipped!? Did anyone in your raft have ANY competent rafting experience? I can't say I have ever heard of anyone flipping were you said you did at the confluence of the RF and CO. 

If you lost one two two paddles or something that would be one thing, but according to your account it sounds like you were a total shit show and lost almost everything!! One legged Wonder at least asked the question the rest of us were begging to ask, how did you flip in a class II and how did you loose everything!? That professional raft guide that found you paddle was likely being courteous as he was probably on the clock for a commercial company but was also wondering all the same question the rest of the community was. Bottom line is that it does not sound like anyone in your group has any experience on the river or this likely would not have happened. Did you all even have a safety discussion about do's and don't's before you put on the river? If so that is at the top of the list.... You NEVER let go of your paddle and it sound like everybody did!?

Please before you head out again get some training, you should be able to self rescue yourself. I flipped a paddle raft in Slaughterhouse Falls on the RF a few weeks ago and lost nothing although I did acquire a couple bruises saving my shit so I didn't have to make 'that' post. 

BTW... I don't think your mom would be happy with your decision making on this trip either.


----------



## RiverCowboy

Hey, kittis, 

I'm gonna throw my two cents in here, completely unsolicited (as per the usual).

I can see where the rant came from - admittedly the primary factor was a bad day - and I think the quick, unsolicited apology was super solid, other dude or dudette.

The thing is, when I read your post and all of the gear you lost, the part that jumped out at me was "10 paddles". I did admittedly think, "Jesus H., every single person let go of their paddle? Someone is gonna raze them over this."

I've been around the river in a lot of different capacities, as a SAR swift water rescue swimmer, a professional guide, a drunk fun boater, and more. But I do also still remember the early years of my boating career when it was probably only a little bit of intellect and physical aptitude, and a lot of luck, that prevented me from ever experiencing something like this (before I was ready to handle it like a pro).

My perception - my reality - is that there will always be pro boaters (sponsored athletes or commercial guides), avid and seasoned fun boaters, and people who are new to the sport. Pro boaters and seasoned fun boaters sometimes get pissy when shitshows like the one you threw down happen - but I like to hope that it comes from a motive of just not wanting anyone to die doing something they love and want to promote. At least that's my take on it - I want the river to accessible to anyone who would like to experience, and see if it's something they want to make a part of their life. It literally, without a doubt, has changed the course of mine, and I want to use that passion to connect people with the river, and use the river to connect people. Part of that is wanting everyone to have a positive experience, or at least not have a really bad one including loss of property, injury, or worse.

I'll never forget my river mentor's counsel in my early boating years: "You dance with the river, but the river always leads". It's sound wisdom born from a great many miles on the water, and it has never been forgotten.

PS - as a boat flipping, frequent swim team participant, I might add - You can fuck off, until you fuck up. Try to make river friends with more experienced boaters and get some miles in with them, and be better prepared to handle the situation next time! I consider flipping a boat "fucking off". No harm done. Losing all of your shit is getting close to fucking up. We the people of the river just want to see others show her the respect she deserves. We just don't want to see you lose something that money can't replace.

Get your outfit back together, and get back to the clean rivers and dirty nights that we all love. Happy boating.


----------



## kittis

mkashzg said:


> I'm sorry but it is people like you that give the rest of us a bad name..., were you able to recover anything when you flipped!? Did anyone in your raft have ANY competent rafting experience? I can't say I have ever heard of anyone flipping were you said you did at the confluence of the RF and CO.
> 
> If you lost one two two paddles or something that would be one thing, but according to your account it sounds like you were a total shit show and lost almost everything!! One legged Wonder at least asked the question the rest of us were begging to ask, how did you flip in a class II and how did you loose everything!? That professional raft guide that found you paddle was likely being courteous as he was probably on the clock for a commercial company but was also wondering all the same question the rest of the community was. Bottom line is that it does not sound like anyone in your group has any experience on the river or this likely would not have happened. Did you all even have a safety discussion about do's and don't's before you put on the river? If so that is at the top of the list.... You NEVER let go of your paddle and it sound like everybody did!?
> 
> Please before you head out again get some training, you should be able to self rescue yourself. I flipped a paddle raft in Slaughterhouse Falls on the RF a few weeks ago and lost nothing although I did acquire a couple bruises saving my shit so I didn't have to make 'that' post.
> 
> BTW... I don't think your mom would be happy with your decision making on this trip either.


Yes we did recover other items...the paddles that we lost were mainly extras we had in the raft...yes we had training and yes there were safety discussions, this is why everyone was kept safe...the items that were lost are meaningless...and in no way is our situation giving " rafters" a bad name..come on..there were visitors on our raft that day...and when we flipped our primary concern was to get the ones who needed help to safety asap...so yes we lost some oars ...the phone case was actually on her neck and was ripped off by the water. Please feel free to speak to the fire dept in glenwood. The Chief shared that 3 rafts have flipped there in the last 2 weeks...


----------



## MrGuy

one legged wonder said:


> one last note no one wants to see your Class II failed booze cruze go pro footage.


Not true! I am legit interested to see how they yard saled everything on essentially flat water.


----------



## kittis

and for the record we were not drinking and nor did we have anything other than a cooler of water that day...and yes it was recovered


----------



## mrekid

Railroad bridge pier might have had something to do with this. BTW give them a break you bunch of self righteous assholes. Im sure not a one of you has ever made a mistake in your life. Move on.


----------



## CSHolt

one legged wonder said:


> I am also curious how you flipped at a flat water confluence and managed (from you long list of lost gear) to yard sale literally everything you had in the raft down the river? I don't mean to be a dick but I'm thinking that maybe from now on you should get you water fix on the slide in the Glenwood Hotsprings pool and leave the river to people who have business on it.
> 
> I am really starting to get tired of getting on Mountain Buzz everyday and reading yet another thread about some jack wagon lost their gear doing something stupid on the river.
> 
> I know that swims happen, that is part of the game, and when they happen we all want our gear back. But seriously where is the respect for the river people? Even if it is class II there is plenty of danger once you leave your craft. Colorado rivers are cold and the water is moving fast this time of year. Did you know you can still get hypothermia on a 90 degree day?
> 
> one last note no one wants to see your Class II failed booze cruze go pro footage.


Asshole!


----------



## kittis

mrekid said:


> Railroad bridge pier might have had something to do with this. BTW give them a break you bunch of self righteous assholes. Im sure not a one of you has ever made a mistake in your life. Move on.


and yes it was the bridge


----------



## CSHolt

kittis said:


> and yes it was the bridge


Hey Kittis!

Don't listen to these armchair quarterbacks... sounds like a bunch of salty dogs that missed the high-water.

The most important thing to take away from this is rig to flip (paddles strapped in, stereo on a carabineer, etc), dress to swim (for when you flip) and finally if you flip the boat you better drink a booty beer or the river gods will be angered... also any of your passengers that lost their paddles would definitely need to drink a booty beer as well.

EVERYONE is in-between swims... no exceptions.

Also the mountain buzz is a great place to recover lost gear. Just make sure you have your name on it or the pirates will surly keep it.

Be safe.


----------



## MrGuy

kittis said:


> and yes it was the bridge


Oh, well there you go. I would have lead with that detail though. Next time maybe! As she said, we are all in-between swims.


----------



## Rock-a-fella

kittis said:


> if you get in at gypsum and out at blair park it is flat and easy...as I stated


As you stated:_"I would say go in after glenwood towards riffle or up to eagle/gypsum and down ...but you have to get out BEFORE Sashone !!!"_


----------

